# commercial slingshot



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

so guy i have just received my new slingshot i am a owner of other slingshots tht are more powerful but any ways i was just wouldering can commercial slingshot kill a pheasant? and on my other post called mallard duck i cannot kill them atm because the pond has frozen but around the pond/lake are some pheasant so can this catty kill?.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Raw power is not everything, you have to hit a vital-spot.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Raw power is not everything, you have to hit a vital-spot.


Aye, with a nice lead ball I'm sure they have the power, however shot placement is vital...


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

If your talking about the standard tube metal frame wrist braced slingshots, yes they can kill as good as the more powerful slingshots.
If you hit the animal in the vitals with the right ammo it will die..


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

If you need more powerful bands contact Bill Herriman. I am sure you will be satisified. Flatbands shoot faster in the cold than tubes, but cold will cut down performance. As others have stated you need a solid hit, a glancing blow won't do what you want. A good solid hit to a vital spot will speed up the prossess. I would also recommend lead balls or at least steel, lead being the best.


mckee said:


> so guy i have just received my new slingshot i am a owner of other slingshots tht are more powerful but any ways i was just wouldering can commercial slingshot kill a pheasant? and on my other post called mallard duck i cannot kill them atm because the pond has frozen but around the pond/lake are some pheasant so can this catty kill?.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys u have really helped!!!!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah commercial slingshot can kill a pheasant.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It has nothing to do, in general, with the make of the sling shot, but the band/tube set that can be attached to it. The Daisy F-16 or any other wire box store sling shot with the correct power set, pouch and ammo will take anything that a sling shot will take (not counting Starships).

If you rip off those crappy tubes, those stinking plastic grips and a pouch that weighs as much as my first car ..... and set it up with smaller high performance tubes or flat bands and a high quality light pouch ... you are on your way.

Ya, I know it is not fancy, it's a wire frame and bla, bla, bla .... but it does function well and by the time your done, cost you less then about $9.00 !

You don't need to spend a lot of money ... on the other hand, get a good fork from someone cutting an old tree or ? and you wind up with a hand made sling that will shoot with the best of them. You don't need to much fancy tooling except a good knife and some time !

So much for my rant !

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in agreement with all above; you'd better be sure you can hit your Mark...

...you've made me hungry with these fowl posts of yours


----------

